# Batch-Progrmm FTP / SCP



## TIMS_Ralf (1. August 2012)

Hi...
ich hab mir n Wolf gesucht - sogar bei Google 

Kennt jemand ein Programm ( ich meine "Programm", wie FileZilla, WinSCP...), mit dem man Files auch per Batch automatisiert hochladen kann. 

Beispiel, stark vereinfacht:
Batch: "Upload alle CSS-Dateien"
Inhalt:
von G:\domain1.de\css\standard.css  --->  nach ftp://domain1.de/css/standard.css
von G:\domain2.de\css\standard.css  --->  nach ftp://domain2.de/css/standard.css
von G:\domain3.de\css\standard.css  --->  nach ftp://domain3.de/css/standard.css
von G:\domain4.de\css\standard.css  --->  nach ftp://domain4.de/css/standard.css
von G:\domain5.de\css\standard.css  --->  nach ftp://domain5.de/css/standard.css
von G:\domain6.de\css\standard.css  --->  nach ftp://domain6.de/css/standard.css
usw. ..................

Kann FTP oder SCP... ( Root-Server vorhanden) sein.

Ich möchte keine Batch-Dateien / -Script schreiben, sondern einfach nur n "Job" definieren, den dann speichern und bei Bedarf aufrufen. Der kann dann von mir aus die ganze Nacht rödeln 


Danke Euch für n Hinweis!!
Ralf


----------

